# Einbau neuer Festplatten bremst Bootvorgang



## DonnerDaumen (22. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe mir kürzlichen den PCGH Ultimate-PC GTX780-Edition (http://www.alternate.de/PCGH/Ultimate-PC-GTX780-Edition/html/product/1081578?) von Alternate ohne Betriebssystem gekauft und Windows 8.1 installiert.

Mainboard: ASRock Z87 Extreme4
Verbaute Festplatten: ADATA 256GB SSD (Systemplatte mit Windows 8.1) + Western Digital WD10EZEX 1TB SATA

Nach installation des Betriebssystems, aller Treiber und der neuesten BIOS-Version 2.70 läuft das System soweit rund und ich habe eine Bootzeit von etwa 10-15 Sekunden (Ohne bisher die Fast-Boot Optionen des BIOS zu nutzen).

Nun wollte ich eigentlich die beiden alten Festplatten aus meinem vorherigen System einbauen (AUSVERKAUFT: PC-Games-PC mit Geforce GTX 560 Ti, Core i5-2500 und 128-GB-SDD [Anzeige])

Namentlich sind das eine OCZ Vertex3 SSD 128GB + Samsung 1TB SATA 

Auf der Samsung sind noch ein paar Daten, die ich von dem alten PC auf den neuen transportieren wollt, auf der Vertex3 ist noch das alte Betriebssystem installiert (Windows7) und ich wollte sie eigentlich im neuen Rechner formatieren und als schnelle Platte für ausgewählte Spiele nutzen. Auf dem alten Rechner lässt sich die Systemplatte ja schlecht Formatieren.

Im BIOS wird die Samsung problemlos erkannt, in Windows kann ich ebenfalls auf die Daten zugreifen.
Die SSD wird im BIOS nicht erkannt und ist dementsprechend auch in Windows nicht verfügbar.

Beide Platten bremsen jedoch jeweils den Bootvorgang sowie das herunterfahren ERHEBLICH. Aus den ehemals 10-15 Sekunden werden ca 40+- und auch das herunterfahren dauert ca 30 sekunden bis der rechner wirklich aus geht. Windows ist dabei nach ca 15 sekunden weg, der rechner bleibt aber noch ca weitere 15 sekunden mit schwarzen Bildschirm an, bis er ausgeht.

Meine erste Vermutung war, das das alte Betriebssystem der SSD irgendwie dazwischen funkt (obwohl die Platte ja im BIOS nicht mal erkannt wird). Also habe ich die System SSD abgeklemmt (Strom und SATAKabel)... die Samsung hab ich drangelassen. Siehe da, der Bootvorgang/Herunterfahren war zwar erheblich schneller, aber immernoch deutlich langsamer als mit den zwei orginal verbauten Festplatten.

Wenn ich auch die Samsung abklemme, läuft alles wieder im gewohnt schnellen Tempo (Boot 10-15 sek; Herunterfahren ca 5 sek).

Angeschlossen sind die Platten wie folgt:

Sata3 A0: -
Sata3 A1: -
Sata3 0: SSD mit Betriebssystem (Orginal)
Sata3 1: Western Digital TB (Orginal)
Sata3 2: Blue Ray Brenner (Orginal)
Sata3 3: -
Sata3 4: Meine alte SSD mit Windows 7 die nicht erkannt wurde
Sata3 5: Meine alte Samsung die erkannt wurde und "funkionierte"

Wie bekomme ich die alte SSD korrekt angeschlossen und wie kann ich die erhöhten Boot und Herunterfahrzeiten vermeiden?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe
DonnerDaumen


----------



## Venom89 (22. März 2014)

Hi, also wie sehen dein Boot Einstellungen aus im UEFI? 
Ich würde alle Festplatten im Boot deaktivieren, bis auf die SSD.
Fast, bzw Ultra fast Boot sollte auch noch etwas bringen.

Vllt ein paar screens vom UEFI möglich?


Die Boot Dauer wird sich aber auf jeden Fall verlängern, das ist einfach normal. Da einfach mehr geladen werden muss.

Hatte genau das gleiche Problem und bin mittlerweile bei ca: 18 Sekunden (1 SSD und 4 HDD)


----------



## DonnerDaumen (22. März 2014)

Hallo Venom89,

zunächst mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

leider weiss ich nicht, wie ich Screenshots vom BIOS machen sollte, wenn hab mal versuchen f12 und druck zu drücken aber ich denke es wurden keine gemacht und wenn doch hätte ich keine Idee wo sie zu finden sind 

Habe grade nochmal einen Versuch gestartet und entgegen der Vorheigen Anschlusstabelle die Platten wie folgt engschlossen:

Sata3 A0: -
Sata3 A1: -
Sata3 0: SSD mit Betriebssystem (Orginal)
Sata3 1: Western Digital TB (Orginal)
Sata3 2: Blue Ray Brenner (Orginal)
Sata3 3: Meine alte Samsung die erkannt wurde und "funkionierte"
Sata3 4: Meine alte SSD mit Windows 7 die nicht erkannt wurde
Sata3 5: -

Ich dachte das eventuell die Reihenfolge der Sata-Anschlüsse einen Einfluss auf meine Probleme haben könnte.

Im UEFI wird die SSD immernoch nicht erkannt, die ersten zwei Bootvorgänge gingen garnicht. Bootvorgang 1 blieb beim Windowslogo hängen, ohne den "Ladekreis"... hach ca 40 sec startete der Rechner sich neu. Bootvorgang 2 gabs es ein Windowslogo mit Ladekreis und darauf hin eine Fehlermeldung das ein Problem beim Booten.... weiter kam ich nicht mit lesen, rechner neustart 

Bootvorgang 3 ging dann durch, allerdings mit der beschrieben extrem langen Bootverzögerung. 

Beim herunterfahren dieses Setups hab ich allerdings eine interessante Beobachtung gemacht! Windows war tatsächlich in der halbwegs normalen Zeit runtergefahren. Daraufhin haben sich auch die Lüfter höhrbar abgeschaltet wie wenn der PC ausgeht, sofort danach allerdings wieder angeschaltet. Daraufhin war der rechner noch ca 40 sekunden mit schwarzen Bildschirm "an" bis er sich letztlich ganz ausgeschaltet hat. Interessant war, da auf der kleinen Digitalanzeige auf dem Motherboard selbst die Zahlen 04 angezeigt waren, wärend der rechner mit schwarzen bildschirm "an" war, also genau der SATA Port andem meine alte SSD mit noch installiertem Windows 7 hing.
Mir ist völlig unklar ob sowas überhaupt möglich ist, aber irgendwie wirkt das ganz so, als ob mein rechner im Hintergrund ebenfalls das Windows7 von der alten SSD-Platte startet und parallel am laufen hält. Beim runterfahren wird dann erst Windows 8 beendet, dann einige Sekunden später das Geisterwindows 7. Ebenfalls dafür sprechen würde, das der Rechner duetlich langsamer ist und ein bisschen verzögert reagiert, wenn mit der Windows 7 SSD gebootet wurde. Ausserdem war auf besagter SSD das Windows 7 von Alternate vorinstalliert, eventuell ist das dann tiefer in die SSD "eingegraben" 

Ist sowas möglich?

Habe danach nochmals die Windoof 7 SSD abgeklemmt, und nur mit der alten Samsung gebootet. Die UEFI habe ich nach venoms tips so eingestellt:

Boot HDDs alle raus, ausser die Windows 8 SSD
Bootorder #1 Windows 8 SSD
Bootorder #2 Blueray just in case 

Folge: Nun bin ich mit der Bootgeschwindigkeit durchaus zufrieden. Klar dauert ein 1-2 sekunden länger, da eine Hardware komponente mehr geladen werden muss, aber es ist immer noch schnell  Mit fast und Ultra-Fast werde ich mich beschäftigen, wenn das grundsetup steht... klar würde das die Sache beschleunigen, aber momentan ist DEFINITIV noch irgendwo der Wurm drin.

Gibts Ideen, wie ich meine alte SSD im BIOS aktiviert bekomme? Dann könnte ich sie wenigstens über Windows mal formatieren und das alte Windows-System killen. Habe versucht den Sata3 4 wo sie angeschlossen ist manuell zu konfigurieren, allerdings scheinen die drei Optionen dort nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Cuddleman (22. März 2014)

Z.B. mit Paragon Festplattenmanger14 kann man, auch ohne gestartetes Windows, Festplatten/SSD formatieren, bzw. passend machen, sofern man die Booteigenschaft der FM14-DVD nutzt!


----------



## DonnerDaumen (22. März 2014)

Update:  Hab besagte SSD mit der Formatieroption der Windows InstallationsCD Formatiert, wieder eingebaut.... wird immer noch nicht erkannt.
Windows7 auf alten Rechner auf ner alten Festplatte installiert, dann Partition magic installiert, Partition gelöscht, neu angelegt, formatiert (doppelt hält besser), wieder in den neuen Rechner eingebaut... wird immer noch nicht erkannt.

Ausserdem scheint das Problem des seltsamen Herunterfahrens auch mit der Samsungplatte zu bestehen... allerdings nicht so lang.

Ich bin langsam am Ende mit meinem Latein!

Sicherheitshalber nochmal Kompatibilität gecheckt, sollte eigentlich passen!

https://nz.pcpartpicker.com/parts/m...e_with=ocz-internal-hard-drive-vtx325sat3128g


----------



## DonnerDaumen (22. März 2014)

Noch ein Update nach weiteren Tests:

Ohne meine alten Platten im Grundsetup bootet der Rechner zufriedenstellend. Beim herunterfahren schalten sich die Lüfter aus und danach für 1-2 Sekunden nochmal an. Die Debug Anzeige (Namens Dr Debug ^^) auf dem Motherboard zeigt 04 an. Dann schaltet sich der Rechner aus.

Mit alter Samsung Platte die soweit funktioniert: Bootvorgang 1-2 Sekunden länger, also alles im Rahmen. Herunterfahren dauert der 04-Modus schon gute 10 Sekunden

Mit alter SSD die zwar Formatiert aber immer noch nicht vom BIOS erkannt wird: Bootvorgang dauert deutlich länger (+20 Sekunden) und manchmal bootet das System garnicht. Beim Herunterfahren hängt der Rechner gute 30 Sekunden im 04 Modus.

Leider gibt das Handbuch keine Auskunft über die Bedeutung der Debuganzeige, ich habe allerdings im Handbuch zum z77 Board eine Debugliste gefunden (ab Seite 42)

http://download.asrock.com/manual/Z77 Extreme4.pdf

Ich komme hier leider mit meinem bescheidenen Computerwissen nicht weiter. Was passiert beim Herunterfahren in meinem Rechner? Wie bekomme ich die SSD erkannt im BIOS?


----------



## Venom89 (23. März 2014)

Das ist alles schon sehr kurios.

Aber schön das dir meine Ratschläge geholfen haben. 
Ich würde als nächstes nach einem BIOS update für dein board und nach einem Firmware update für die SSD suchen. 

Das hort sich alles sehr stark nach Inkompatibilität oder defekt einer Komponente an.


----------



## DonnerDaumen (23. März 2014)

Das BIOS ist bereits geflasht. Nachdem ich die beiden Threads gelesen habe, hab ich soeben beschlossen die Vertex wieder in den alten Rechner einzubauen und dort ihren Dienst verrichten zu lassen, wo sie bisher problemlos funktioniert hat.
OCZ Vertex 3 - Firmware Update... - ComputerBase Forum
Firmware update bei OCZ Vertex 3 bei einem Sandy Bridge System - Seite 2

Da die Garantiezeit natürlich schon längst abgelaufen ist, hab ich nix davon die Platte beim fwupd ins Nirvana zu flashen. Werde ein bisschen sparen und mir bei Gelegenheit ne andere 128 SSD oder 256 SSD kaufen. Die kann ich dann wenigstens zurückschicken, wenn sie nicht so will wie ich.

Bleibt immernoch die Frage nach dem komischen Verhalten beim Herunterfahren und der 04 Anzeige von DrDebug.
Dazu hab ich noch folgendes gefunden, aber hier endet langsam meine "Fachkenntnis"
ASRock > Support > FAQ
einen cmos-reset Knopf hab ich auf dem Board, soweit alles klar. CPU und RAM neu installieren, heisst ausbauen und wieder einbauen? Really?


----------



## Cuddleman (23. März 2014)

DonnerDaumen schrieb:


> Das BIOS ist bereits geflasht. Nachdem ich die beiden Threads gelesen habe, hab ich soeben beschlossen die Vertex wieder in den alten Rechner einzubauen und dort ihren Dienst verrichten zu lassen, wo sie bisher problemlos funktioniert hat.
> OCZ Vertex 3 - Firmware Update... - ComputerBase Forum
> Firmware update bei OCZ Vertex 3 bei einem Sandy Bridge System - Seite 2
> 
> ...



Um meinen Unverständnis über die hier angekündigte und von vielen geäußerte, tatsächliche mißbrauchende Vorgehensweise zu Garantie/Gewährleistungen, deutlich zu machen, schreibe ich, hoffentlich bekommst du genauso eine kaputtgespielte SSD und kannst dich, nach deiner erfolgten Erkenntnis, das andere das schon gewohnheitsgemäß auch so machen, herrlich entrüsten, das der Händler dir Schrott verkauft hat.
Rate mal warum?
Den Händler für dein Unvermögen verantwortlich zumachen, ist noch tiefer, als "unterste Schublade". 
Laß das einen Profi machen, dort kannst du auf Fachwissen setzen und nicht nur auf gut Glück gewurschtle, mit zufälligen Erfolgen, oder auch mal gezielt vorher sich belesen und dann erst Hand anlegen!
Literatur gibt's überall, auch in einer PCGH.


----------



## KaterTom (23. März 2014)

@ DonnerDaumen: Um Screenshots vom UEFI zu machen, muss nur ein mit FAT32 formatierter USB Stick im Rechner stecken. Darauf werden die Screenshots nach drücken der F12 Taste gespeichert.


----------

